# My first Fursuit. Concept Idea Comment



## Sulfide (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, Assume I have all the money and unlimited availability to the materials.

Ok, I have been obsessed with the Military for as long as I can remember and soon as I finish my education I am enlisting intothe US Marine Corps. But thats not important, that just my inspiration. One of them. Another was from a promo vid for anthrocon.

This is how I want my first ever fursuit to be constructed, primarily by me and a few people to assist me. The Species is a Cheetah. Love Cheetahs. Love wolves, but heck, too many. This Cheetah Fursuit will be massivley better then just a, well, a plane suit. Like Many other suits that incorporate additional items like hats shirts, I want mine to incorporate tactical gear.

Sopme Items include;
(for those who can't read the Lingo see the pics at the bottom)


3-color desert Camo (goes nice with cheetah pattern)
PASGT Kevlar Helmet
Interceptor Vest w/ or W/o Plate 
PVS 14 Night Sight helmet Clip on
Thigh Pistol Holster
MOLLE Rucksack w/ frame
More MOLLE style pouches and accessories,  like hydration bladder etc.

I KNOW the helmet costs 100 dollars alone and the Night sight will runs at 1000 plus dollars and isn't exactly acquirable. But anything I can't get I can get a "Dummy" (fake, Like a plastic shell or toy) to replace it. I am willing to spend money on it. And its just a concept.

 Also I wanted to run around with my M14 EBR AEG (Airsoft Rifle) and M9 pistol (also airsoft) tucked away. Ain't exactly generic ey? I have no intention of going to a con or in general public "Fully decked out" w/ the rifle and pistol for exapmle, but I'll wear as much as possible.

http://www.tridentmilitary.com/new-photos25/3colorjktb.jpg
http://www.tridentmilitary.com/new-photos25/3colorpntb.jpg
http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/984/helmet18nd.jpg
http://store.matrixbb.com/catalog/Vest_GE_V04C_DE_sm.gif
http://www.nvec-night-vision.com/weblev/user_upload/PVS-14_APP_XL.jpg
http://www.rstacticalgear.com/prod_images_large/Drop_holster_DT_Med11.jpg
http://westsideoutlet.com/images/CIMG8780.JPG
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31IWBgHceYL._SL500_AA280_.jpg



Just wanting some feed back on how cool it could be. Like I said saw one in a Anthrocon promo vid and have been coveting its design.

The Hardest part will be mixing applying the gear to the suit and stuff. IE the Helmet may need to have me mod the CHeetah head.

Most all the gear is right down the street at the Surplus store so availability is not an issue


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

You suit will definitely be one of a kind. A bit pricey though. My gramps has night vision goggles he got through the navy, they're sooo sick. Good luck with it, will definitely holla if I see you at a con.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 8, 2009)

trigger_wolf said:


> You suit will definitely be one of a kind. A bit pricey though. My gramps has night vision goggles he got through the navy, they're sooo sick. Good luck with it, will definitely holla if I see you at a con.




Yes! That rocks. I actually want to cosplay as a CT from Counterstrike. I found a really nice desert eagle from Toyko Marui for less than $30 on ebay brand new. If you want to pick your weapons, definitely go with Tokyo Marui's. They're so amazing.

I never thought of incorporating this into a furry..definitly interesting. Good luck!


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 8, 2009)

100 for helmet
100 for vest
179 for pack
400 in MOLLE acceseries
up to 800 for the cheetah fursuit

Thats about it in general. Pricey still though


----------

